# Question on cold smoking a ham.



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2016)

We were at the store a couple of days ago and were hungry for ham sandwiches.

Instead of buying sliced ham in the deli, I found a real good looking boneless half ham.

It was fully cooked ready to eat. We just took it out if the cryovac & it was still in the sockinet.

Took that off and sliced it up on the meat slicer.

It may have been the best tasting juiciest ham I have ever had. No waste, just a little fat on the outside that was delicious.

The only thing that could have made it better was a little more smoke flavor.

This ham was so lean that if I hot smoked it, it would surely dry it out.

Question: How many hours can I safely cold smoke it?

I believe this question was answered several years ago, and the answer was as long as it was fully cooked I could cold smoke it as long as I want.

Has this answer changed? Are there any new rules that I am missing? Don't want to get anyone sick.

Thanks in advance,

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2016)

As long as you want, especially if your smokers pit temp is at or below 40°. Otherwise I'd error on the side of caution and treat it like you would any food that requires refrigeration. IE How long would you leave it sitting on the counter before not eating it? If you are smoking the slices they won't take long in the smoker to get good and smokey.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> As long as you want, especially if your smokers pit temp is at or below 40°. Otherwise I'd error on the side of caution and treat it like you would any food that requires refrigeration. IE How long would you leave it sitting on the counter before not eating it? If you are smoking the slices they won't take long in the smoker to get good and smokey.


That's the problem, Case. The pit temp won't be below 40. Pops said back then as long as you want, & JJ said the smoke is antibacterial and in the smoker the meat is protected. Unlike on the counter. I'm just trying to figure if that info is still valid. Thanks for the quick reply.

Oh, I won't be smoking the slices, we ate the ham already. I was going to buy another one to cold smoke.

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 3, 2016)

As long as you want? Only at <40°F. Would not want a lurker to misinterpret a broad statement. Now with a whole Ham, the interior is sterile and the surface is the only bacterial concern. Smoke is antibacterial but the effect is most beneficial combined with Salt and eventual surface drying, reduced water activity. There would be no issue smoking a refer temp Ham at 70-90°F for 4 hours. If you wish to go longer, 6-8 hours I would add a Salt/Sugar rub to bind up surface moisture and inhibit possible bacterial growth. This applies to a whole or portion fully cooked Cured Smoked Ham, only...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2016)

Al, morning....   Try making your own ham....  I did... I cured 3...   Try this method for a 7 day cure....   Only thing I would do different is inject brown sugar for a little different flavor....  Then you can cold smoke them as long as you want before cooking.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233988/picnic-shoulder-into-a-ham-9-13-update-money

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236375/ham-from-fresh-picnics-update-10-21-money


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> As long as you want? Only at <40°F. Would not want a lurker to misinterpret a broad statement. Now with a whole Ham, the interior is sterile and the surface is the only bacterial concern. Smoke is antibacterial but the effect is most beneficial combined with Salt and eventual surface drying, reduced water activity. There would be no issue smoking a refer temp Ham at 70-90°F for 4 hours. If you wish to go longer, 6-8 hours I would add a Salt/Sugar rub to bind up surface moisture and inhibit possible bacterial growth. This applies to a whole or portion fully cooked Cured Smoked Ham, only...JJ


Thanks JJ, That's pretty much the answer I was looking for. 

I think I can get plenty of smoke on it in 4 hours.

Al


DaveOmak said:


> Al, morning....   Try making your own ham....  I did... I cured 3...   Try this method for a 7 day cure....   Only thing I would do different is inject brown sugar for a little different flavor....  Then you can cold smoke them as long as you want before cooking.....
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233988/picnic-shoulder-into-a-ham-9-13-update-money
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236375/ham-from-fresh-picnics-update-10-21-money


  Thanks for the reply Dave.

This is something I want to try in the future & I appreciate the links you provided.

Al


----------



## thebig1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi all, I know that this is an older thread, but I figured with the abundance of expertise represented in this thread that it might be more beneficial for me to ask a question here instead of starting a new thread.

Chef said that this only applies to a whole or portioned ham, so does that mean it would be inadvisable to double smoke an already fully cooked SPIRAL sliced ham?

Chad


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> Hi all, I know that this is an older thread, but I figured with the abundance of expertise represented in this thread that it might be more beneficial for me to ask a question here instead of starting a new thread.
> 
> Chef said that this only applies to a whole or portioned ham, so does that mean it would be inadvisable to double smoke an already fully cooked SPIRAL sliced ham?
> 
> Chad



Perfectly Fine to double smoke a fully cooked spiral ham. In essence you are just reheating I IT in your smoker.


----------



## thebig1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks Sailor, I just picked up a 17lb ham at the store. It's not sliced lol. 

So do I cold smoke it or hot smoke it? I have a AMNPS and an offset horizontal smoker. Just wondering which one that I should go with.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> Thanks Sailor, I just picked up a 17lb ham at the store. It's not sliced lol.
> 
> So do I cold smoke it or hot smoke it? I have a AMNPS and an offset horizontal smoker. Just wondering which one that I should go with.



If it's fully cooked you could go either route or a combination. Cold smoke for a few hours and then hot smoke to bring it up to serving temp. Or just hot smoke it.


----------



## thebig1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks again Sailor, I'm really looking forward to doing this.  My turkey on Thanksgiving turned out amazing, I'm hoping to repeat that performance for Christmas dinner.


----------

